# Stata Grafik



## jojo2311 (13. April 2010)

Hallo, 

ich sitze gerade an meiner BA Abschlussarbeit und versuche mich in dem Erstellen einer Grafik mit Stata. Ich habe eine Regression durchgeführt, und nun eine Grafik erstellt, in der die Regresisonsgerade und die Beobachtjungspunkte enthalten sind. Dies war möglich durch 

twoway (scatter var1 var2) (lfit var1 var2) 

mein datensatz besteht aber nicht nur aus var1 und var2, sondern ich habe auch einige dummys in der regression dabei. ich würde nun gerne, abhängig ob dieser dumym den wert 0 oder 1 annimmt, den punkten eine unterschiedliche farbe zuweisen. dies habe ich versucht durch 

twoway (scatter var1 var2, mcolor(green if dummy = 0 mcolor black if dummy = 1) (lfit var1 var2) 

leider jedoch ohne erfolg.... Ich weiß leider nicht, und habe dies auch unter den help befehlen nicht gefunden, wie ich den Punkten in meiner Grafik unterschiedliche Farben zuordne. 

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar! 

Gruß 

jo


----------

